# Top Ten



## BlackCaptain (May 21, 2003)

I know that there is a Top Ten Posters section to look through... but why stop there? Like it would be cool if there could be a Top Ten Threads, Top Ten most viewed threads.... Top Ten most popular... 

Iv'e seen it on other forums and thought it was pretty cool...


----------



## FoolOfATook (May 21, 2003)

That's actually a pretty good idea, I think. It would be interesting to see the top ten Tolkien threads, top-ten non-Tolkien threads, how many of the top-ten non-Tolkien threads Elgee started, and so forth.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 21, 2003)

Wouldn't that increase 'spamming'? Being say 3rd in TTF's Top Ten Posters may mean that some people view it as a sign of 'respect' so to speak and may spam their way to the top with many inane 'Lol'! posts or whatnot.


----------



## FoolOfATook (May 21, 2003)

Inderjit- there actually already is a list of the top ten posters.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 21, 2003)

Yeah... We could hide it somewhere besides the first two clicks you'd look for it so spammers won't care to go anywhere further where us more expeirienced forumers would know where to go... Er somethin like that.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 23, 2003)

There is already a list of Top Ten Posters. 

But mostly people haven't been spamming to get there. Not that I know of at least.

2000 posts is a lot and you'd need at least that many just to be in the running.

It's pointless to spam to get there as the spam posts will just be deleted. Let's give people more credit than that.

As for the top ten thread idea I think it's a good one. I'm putting it on a list of suggestions to discuss at the C9.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 25, 2003)

> how many of the top-ten non-Tolkien threads Elgee started, and so forth.



He he. .. I'd like to see this as well . . .however, I think you overestimate me. . .I bet most of them I would've posted in, however. . .


----------



## Turin (May 30, 2003)

How would we rate these threads? The top ten most posted on threads?


----------



## Lantarion (May 30, 2003)

What do you mean?


----------



## Turin (May 30, 2003)

How would you decide which threads are in the top ten?


----------



## Aulë (May 30, 2003)

Well the ones with the most posts, or the most views.


----------



## Lantarion (May 30, 2003)

Yes those are good requirements. But Turin makes a good point. Wouldn't Top Ten imply the _Best_ Ten Threads? How can the 'best' even be decided?


----------



## Talierin (May 30, 2003)

What if we had a "Moderators Choice" list every week? Each mod could recommend a good thread each week


----------



## Turin (May 30, 2003)

I like that idea, except I'm not a mod waaaah.


----------



## Beleg (May 31, 2003)

There are so many good threads that It is difficult to choose Top-Ten from them. I think most of the best Discussion Threads are allready there in the great smials. That is if anyone cares to check them.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 31, 2003)

I don't really mean best, rather most viewed, most replied to, most popular (a combination of the both)... Just stuff like that


----------



## Turin (May 31, 2003)

Well in that case my Spongebob thread would be in the top ten.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 7, 2003)

I think a mod's choice thread would be a great idea!

Each mod could post their thread choice for the week! 

Like in video and book stores when they have the "Staff Picks" section!!

AWESOME TAL!


----------



## Turin (Sep 8, 2003)

Wonks is back, when I checked my mail almost every message was replied to by Wonks. She's catching up for lost time.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 13, 2003)

I've been replying to all the threads I've neglected since I left...


ANYway....I was on another forum (before I got banned...yes...my brother wonko runs it...and it's got stricter rules than here...mind you I was trying to get banned on purpose...like he did here...only I was WAY more subtle...and it took less than 12 hours for me to be banned. )

ANYWAY...they had a VB based board, and they had the "Top Ten" feature turned on...it had the top ten most active threads..and the top ten most read threads...
As well as the top ten members like we have...

It was kind of cool.  I liked it. It helped show which were the hottest topics...It was help to me as a new member to know which threads were the most important and which were the best to post on.

Mind you I was wanting to post garbage about what kind of salad I was going to make...but I can see how it would help people with less malicious intent.


----------

